# Belated new Champion



## krisk (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi,

It's been some time but we have stayed busy here. Molly's (GCh.Sunflower's PrettyInPink Frost) daughter (from her 2nd litter, repeat breeding) Bella finished her Championship this summer. Bella was shown one weekend as a baby puppy, picking up 3 Best Baby Puppy In Breed wins. Then she started her competative puppy career at 6 months of age, she was 2nd in her class for the first 3 days, then on the final day she was WB/BOW for her first points. 2 months later she went to her next show, she was 2nd in her class one day and WB/BOW all of the other 3 days to finish her Championship at 8 months of age out of the jr.puppy class. She also picked up a Best Puppy In Group along the way.

So, presenting Ch.Chilco's Eclipse of Sunflower





































krisk


----------



## Lorrie (Jun 13, 2016)

Congratulations! Beautiful dog!


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Congratulations! Beautiful girl!


----------



## brookwoodgirl (May 5, 2016)

Congratulations. You must be so proud of your little girl, to do all that as a pup.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

I especially like the 3rd picture down.
She is gorgeous!!
Congrats!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------

